# Pearson 33-2 vs Pearson 31-2



## DrB (Mar 29, 2007)

Looking at these two boats for a potential first "large" boat purchase. I have been to the Pearsoninfo.net site and review the sailnet forums for info on these. Both seem to be sound vessels and both are in very good shape and come with a decent amount of extra goodies.

Questions: 
1. Do these sail similarily? I would be operating them nearly 100% of the time in New England waters, where I hear the boats that can perform well in "light air" are desired.

2. Headroom/Comfort between the two? I can stand up in the 33-2 (I'm 6'5"). Will I be able to in the 31-2? Sleep?

Longer isn't necessarily better. I don't need to have a bigger boat just to have a bigger boat. Most of the time, I'll be doing day sails with 3 to 5 folks and with an occossional overnighter. Want to single hand these also.

I have found a few nice boats in my area and of the 1987/88 vintage. Assuming the boats are in drop-in-the-water ready and similarily equipped, What is a fair market value for these (New England area)? I have seen them all over the place ($ wise) on yachtworld.com

Any particular "flaws" with either boat or things to watch out for?

Thanks.

DrB


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

> Questions:
> 1. Do these sail similarily? I would be operating them nearly 100% of the time in New England waters, where I hear the boats that can perform well in "light air" are desired.
> 
> 2. Headroom/Comfort between the two? I can stand up in the 33-2 (I'm 6'5"). Will I be able to in the 31-2? Sleep?
> ...


Can't speak to the specifics of either of the boats - haven't sailed them. Pearson has a decent reputation.

My personal bias is towards buying the smallest boat that will do what you need it to do. Many reasons for this, but the primary one is that I prefer a boat that is light enough to "feel" what I am doing. The smaller they are, the lighter they (usually) are. Maintenance and gear cost difference between a 31 and a 33 are probably negligible. Slip fees will (usually) be more money for the larger one.

As far as the value of 1987-1988 boats go - when they are that age, it is impossible to state that a certain boat from a certain year is worth X amount. It comes down to level of maintenance and initial build quality. The best thing to do is to look at various "Boat for Sale" websites and get an idea of the range that people are asking for a particular model. If a boat you are considering falls in the middle, you can probably assume that it is average to below average as far as condition goes. Boat owners and brokers are frequently optimistic when they set an asking price. If they have taken excellent care of their boat they are likely going to pice it at the top of the range. And some people who have not taken great care will also try to do the same.

Best thing to do is find a boat that speaks to you - makes you feel like you need to own her. If yoou have enough money to buy it, then get a survey and work from that.


----------



## SailorMitch (Nov 18, 2005)

*P-33-2 -- but I'm biased.*

First, my bias: I own a 1988 P-33-2. My prior boat was a 1989 P-27. Both have winged keels in case that matters.

When I decided to move up, I looked at all kinds of boats for 3-4 years including boats other than Pearsons. After all was said and done, I decided Pearsons, in general, represent good value in the market, plus I was familiar with construction methods and equipment used on them. I looked at several P-31-2's and liked them a lot. But I like having that little bit of extra space that comes with the 33, and it seemed to me that the 31's were priced close to the 33's anyway, making the 33's a better buy. That may have changed by now of course.

Numbers wise, the boats are close. Only about 18 inches difference in LOA, 23 inches difference in LWL, 4 inches in beam, roughly 1,000 lbs. in displacement. Theoretical hull speed difference is a couple of tenths of a knot.

But the interiors are far different, and that is one reason I went with the 33 also. the 31 has the head forward, the 33 has it aft to port. I prefer the aft head because it opens up the salon and v-berth more, and with your height, you might like the bigger v-berth in the 33. One couple I know with a 31, the wife gets the v-berth while the hubby sleeps in the salon. But only you can decide if the v-berth on either boat suits you.

Head room in the 31 for you might be close. The 33 does have lots of headroom, but I'm only 5'10".

Sailing wise -- Pearson did an excellent job of being consistent with that in their boats, especially in the era you're looking at. Pearson redesigned the entire line in the mid-80's so the boats look and perform very similarly.

It sounds like you haven't been on a 31-2. I suggest you do that to see how you like the interior. It does have a more open look and feel than the 33 (mainly due to the aft head in the 33), but that is personal preference. Also, the engine in the 31 is in a box in the salon -- more noise down below when running the engine. in the 33, it's under the companionway steps.

No major flaws in either model, but of course get a good syrveyor since these boats are approaching 20 years in age.

If you'd like, send me a PM with your email address and I can put you in touch with owners of both boats. I'll even let someone else tout the virtues of the 33-2.


----------



## Snapey (Jul 19, 2021)

Hi there, looking at exactly the same dilemma myself in 2021. Any updates on what you eventually went for, I'm leaning towards a 31 at 17,000, rather than 33 at 28,000. Interested to know and he wants views on which is the one to go for&#8230;



DrB said:


> Looking at these two boats for a potential first "large" boat purchase. I have been to the Pearsoninfo.net site and review the sailnet forums for info on these. Both seem to be sound vessels and both are in very good shape and come with a decent amount of extra goodies.
> 
> Questions:
> 1. Do these sail similarily? I would be operating them nearly 100% of the time in New England waters, where I hear the boats that can perform well in "light air" are desired.
> ...


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

Old thread and none of the people above have posted in years, so don't expect a reply. Maybe other Pearson owners will chime in.


----------



## slap (Mar 13, 2008)

Snapey said:


> Hi there, looking at exactly the same dilemma myself in 2021. Any updates on what you eventually went for, I'm leaning towards a 31 at 17,000, rather than 33 at 28,000. Interested to know and he wants views on which is the one to go for&#8230;


According to sailboatdata.com, the Pearson 31-2 weighs 10,000 lbs and the Pearson 33-2 weighs 11,000 lbs - a fair bit different than your numbers.


----------



## Snapey (Jul 19, 2021)

slap said:


> According to sailboatdata.com, the Pearson 31-2 weighs 10,000 lbs and the Pearson 33-2 weighs 11,000 lbs - a fair bit different than your numbers.


My numbers were $ value - sorry for confusion


----------

